# Broken Sword The Angel of Death GlitchJH



## ThiaJay (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello, I've just installed this game and am having problems with character rendering. All characters appear as black silhouettes. I have done a search on the forums and google and could find no answer to resolving this problem, so I was wondering if anyone knows of a way to correct this?

Thank you for your consideration.


----------



## Mosquito555 (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi!

Sorry for my late answer but I just found your thread.

You need to post more information regarding your system, especially the graphics card. In any case, I'd start troubleshooting by updating directx and my graphics card's drivers.

DirectX:

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...e5-5ce1-4032-a207-c693d210f616&displaylang=en

Graphics Drivers (For the two most popular companies):

ATI:
http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx

Nvidia:
http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us


----------



## ThiaJay (Jun 27, 2008)

Thank you for your response.

I had already updated the graphics card drivers and directx prior to playing the game.

It is a BFG 8800GTX OC2 768MB GDDR3 Dual DVI HDTV Out HDCP enabled PCI-E Graphics Card.

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 9/13/2009, 17:28:03
Machine name: STUDY
Operating System: Windows Vista Home Premium (6.0, Build 6002) Service Pack 2 (6002.lh_sp2rtm.090410-1830)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: System manufacturer
System Model: P5K-E
BIOS: BIOS Date: 09/08/08 18:33:33 Ver: 08.00.12
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6700 @ 2.66GHz (4 CPUs), ~2.7GHz
Memory: 3326MB RAM
Page File: 1456MB used, 5396MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 10
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 6.00.6001.18000 32bit Unicode

Regardless, I will download that DirectX pack and install it.


----------



## Mosquito555 (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi again mate...

Since you have a quad core CPU I guess you need to check the links below:

http://forums.nvidia.com/lofiversion/index.php?t39019.html
http://forums.techguy.org/games/610626-broken-sword-4-a.html

Also try googling "broken sword the angel of death black textures" for additional info. Seems like it's a quite common problem among quad core CPU users. On the links above you will be able to find some workarounds in order to run the game...I guess you could try them but keep in mind that I can't ensure that the procedure is completely safe.

You can also try changing the CPU affinity of the game. This a safe procedure but someone reported that it didn't work...In any case you can give it a try:

Launch the game and then press Alt+Tab in order to return to the desktop. Now open task manager (Ctrl + Alt + Del) and locate the game's main process under the processes tab. Right click on it and select set affinity. Now unselect cores 1 and 2.

Also, here's a link to the latest official patch for the game, I can't find more details but it could help:

http://www.revolution.co.uk/_forum.php?topic=4443&open=1&neuron=5&page=0

I'm not sure if the patch is for the US version or for the UK version only. You can find the patch via Google anyway, so give that a try as well.


----------



## ThiaJay (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello! Thank you for getting back to me so quickly.

I found some similar information about the quad core issue myself before, but thought that there must be a better solution. I find it utterly ridiculous that quad cores could be a problem to a game! What a poor game engine, I've never had a similar problem before or since. And what a stupid way to fix it, I have to manually disable some of the cores either during POST/BIOS or every single time the game is launched, used task manager to manipulate the management of processing specifically related to this game.

The worst part is, that even though many people use quad cores these days and it has been a long time since this game was first released, there is no patch to fix this.

The link you provided leads to a non-existent download page.


----------

